# WTS: Western Ultramount MVP Plus 8-6 NJ



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

Excellent condition, pictures should speak for themselves. Located in Atlantic County, NJ. This plow is 10 years old. It has been used for light commercial (lots, no roads). Average snowfall here is less than 20" per year, maybe 30" in a good season, used 4-6 times per season. 

Annual fluid changes
Fluid Film'd for lubrication and protection
Shed stored when not used
All fittings protected with grease tape
Electrical connections protected with dielectric grease
Washed and re-lubed after every use
Good cutting edge with clean scrape
Winter Equipment Xtendor Guards installed, extends cutting edge life as well as provides curb protection
New deflector installed this season
Selling plowside only and will include some spare hoses for you. Come pick up or willing to travel an hour or so to help with delivery. You will be hard pressed to find a better piece of used equipment. Asking $3,650 OBO.


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

Giving this a bump up. Had a handful of inquiries, and I will update price based on my conversations with those that have expressed interest. First $3k takes it. You won't find a better piece of equipment at that price. Also making available a controller and receivers. Very good condition receivers for an additional $200 and a like new Western joystick with mounting bracking for $250. Also, if you are outside the approx. one hour I listed but are interested, please reach out, happy to try to work something out for someone if I have to take it a bit further.


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

SOLD, thank you!


----------

